# Pre-columbian???



## bearswede (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone up on pre-columbian pottery? When I first saw this in the antique shop, I thought it must be a modern reproduction... Now I'm thinking maybe not... Whatch'all think?



 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jul 21, 2007)

Profile...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 21, 2007)

Bird's eye...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 21, 2007)

Back-side...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 22, 2007)

Come on, now... Don't be shy... It's just another old pottery jar...



 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2007)

Yep, Hard to tell from pics Ron. I have seen a few pieces that looked like they were made yesterday that were real and many that looked old that were fakes.

 But I'd say that the markings on the fore head look Western American more than Mexican Indian or South American but the piece looks like it would be from south of the boarder.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 23, 2007)

i smell a pink floyd fan = )


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Eric!!!  4:20 AM & am Comfortably Numb[][][]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd go with my first instinct and say that it's more than likely a good replica.

 I'll be singing that song all day long.


----------



## bearswede (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts, guys...

 Here's a similar piece on ebay... It's a stirrup flask rather than a jar but the overall form and stylistic elements are similar...



http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-Columbian-MOCHE-POLYCHROME-STIRRUP-GUERERRO-VESSEL_W0QQitemZ260138634398QQihZ016QQcategoryZ37908QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 29, 2008)

The expert I sent the photos to FINALLY got back to me... Here's what he said:


Hi there, Looks OK.  Probably Moche III or IV, worth maybe $1500ish full retail.  Would have to see it to be sure... ---
*Artemis Gallery Ancient World Art**
*400 W. South Boulder Rd., #1300 - Lafayette, COï¿½ 80026
  Tel (720) 890-7700, Fax (720) 890-4946
*www.artemisgallery.com*  [/align]  [/align]   


 Ron


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 29, 2008)

wow cool!  what did you pay for it Ron?


----------



## bearswede (Feb 29, 2008)

$19 with tax...


 R


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 29, 2008)

Time for me to go shopping with Ron dizzle.  Nice find.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Way too cool Swedeman!  I would have walked right by it!  Smoke.......Score!


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 29, 2008)

not bad!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 29, 2008)

Way to go Ron!!! We goin pout for steak and a brewsky???  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Great find.


----------

